# Conner "The Hurricane" Huen Eyes June Strikeforce Debut



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Man, I hope this debut gets set in stone. Conner Huen is a great addition to the Strikeforce LW roster.

He trains at Legends Gym in Hollywood Calif, great Jiu-Jitsu going on in that gym. Plus he fights at a fast and aggressive pace. 

Here's the article......



> Conor Heun (8-2), the mixed-martial-arts fighter who dished out justice on the latest episode of MTV's "Bully Beatdown," expects to fight at Strikeforce's upcoming June 6 event in St. Louis.
> 
> Heun discussed the possibility of the fight while a guest on today's edition of MMAjunkie.com Radio (www.mmajunkie.com/radio).
> 
> ...


Source......http://mmajunkie.com/news/14524/bully-beatdown-avenger-conor-heun-eyes-june-6-strikeforce-fight.mma


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Can't wait to see him debut. He's a great addition to the Strikeforce roster.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Adding Hurricane Huen to a division that includes, Gilbert Melendez, Jorge Masvidal, Yves Edwards, Josh Thomson, Ishida, and Duane Bang Ludwig is outstanding.

This division is getting deep and brutal. I can't wait to see some of these fights.


----------

